#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-27
<crb> Some of my EC2 instances are getting 'page allocation failure' in syslog
<crb> http://pastie.org/1183944
<crb> smoser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ec2/+bug/648721
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 648721 in linux-ec2 "page allocation failure on machines under heavy network load" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> crb, thanks for opening bug. i commented there and copied jjohansen
<crb> cheers, just looking at that now
<crb> It may be a bit of an overreaction on the kernel's part
<crb> a lot of oops-like symptons
<crb> no evidence that it actually breaks anything
<crb> and this from Andrew Morton:
<crb> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12135
<uvirtbot> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12135 in Page Allocator "swapper: page allocation failure, tigon3, tg3" [Normal,Rejected: invalid]
<setuid> I'm wondering if anyone has NFSv3 working inside EC2. It seems Amazon's images disable fcntl() locking for things like NFS file locks.
<smoser> setuid, hmm..
<smoser> well, our maverick ec2 kernels == our -virtual kernels
<smoser> so there, you shouldn't see any differences from what you can do with -virtual and what you can do in ec2
<smoser> that said, inability to use nfsv3 would definitely not be expected behavior
<smoser> please open a bug if that is true.
<SpamapS> woo.. I finally spent $0.01 on AWS data transfer in a month!
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-30
<smoser> erichammond, alestic.com seems to be sad
<smoser> i'm getting timeouts
 * flaccid goes to check
<flaccid> i can confirm that
<flaccid> how you been smoser ?
<smoser> not bad.
<smoser> you ?
<smoser> i owe you an email .. its on my todo list (regarding using launching official ubuntu amis)
<flaccid> pretty good thanks
<flaccid> yep, no problems.  you could send that to support@rightscale.com and ask for an enhancement request, but cc me at chris.fordham@rightscale.com and i'll get in touch with our team that does the images directly
<flaccid> personally, i'm trying to find time to get a debian kernel going with pvgrub..
<smoser> you going to come to UDS ?
<flaccid> probably not. got a URL to the event?
<smoser> flaccid, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<flaccid> ah october in USA. yeah i just got back from usa and probably won't be back for a few months
<flaccid> i am resident in Australia..
<smoser> booh
<smoser> didn't know where you were, east would have made sense, you have funny hours from my perspective (us eastern)
<flaccid> yep +10.00
<erichammond> smoser, flaccid: http://alestic.com was revived.  A different web site on the server was being flooded by a botnet and I had to take counter measures.
<smoser> erichammond, thanks for your post on the mountall issue
<erichammond> smoser: and for all your work.
<erichammond> It seemed like not everybody was getting the message through ec2ubuntu and launchpad, so I thought I'd spread it a bit further.
<ehsantux> Salaam,
<ehsantux> My Dear Friends
<ehsantux> I have some questions about Cloud Computing
<ehsantux> I want to implement a VCL(Virtual Computing Lab) in our University.
<ehsantux> and I want to use a cloud computing solution to implement it.
<kim0> ehsantux: please explain in more detail what will that lab be doing
<ehsantux> something like this: vclcloud.org
<ehsantux> Building a website that users can login and register in it.
<ehsantux> and make a reservation system
<ehsantux> and submit their jobs in my cloud and get their results
<kim0> what kind of "jobs"
<ehsantux> High computing jobs
<kim0> so like HPC
<ehsantux> yep
<kim0> all jobs are batch in background
<ehsantux> and I want to overlap the grid system to my cloud
<ehsantux> people don't need install softwares like Matlab,Gaussian,...
<ehsantux> We do it for them
<ehsantux> they just submit their jobs and task
<ehsantux> and reserve the system
<ehsantux> Cant I implement this with Eucalyptus or Opennebula?
<kim0> since non of the core devs are talking .. my own opinion is that you don't really need virtualization nor multi-tenancy nor ec2 api compatbility
<kim0> you need a HPC grid .. with a batch job scheduling system ... google for "rocks cluster"
<kim0> and you might need to write a web front end for submitting jobs/results
<ehsantux> So I don't need a cloud solution?
<ehsantux> I want to overlap my grid system to a cloud?
<ehsantux> Is it possible?
<kim0> ehsantux: everything is possible if you code it .. but it's really not needed and not too easy
<daker> kim0, anything from the IS ?
<kim0> daker: howdy ... not really .. jono says let's bug em next week
<daker> fine
<daker> kim0,  i think *.u.c should have some priority
<kim0> daker: yeah :/ it's just the guys are hyper busy it seems
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-01
<Daviey> smoser: What is a good way to generate lots of console output for get-output purposes?
<smoser> that bug had an example
<smoser> Daviey, ^
<Daviey> smoser: oh, thanks
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/566793
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 566793 in eucalyptus "[SRU] euca-get-console-output gives first 64k of output, not most recent" [Undecided,Fix committed]
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-02
<ehsantux> Hi my friends,
<ehsantux> I have a question about OpenNebula and Eucalyptus
<ehsantux> What are the differences between them?
<ehsan_> Hi my friends...
<ehsan_> Could you please tell me what is the differences between Eucalyptus and OpenNebula?
<ehsan_> Can we make a cloud infrastructure with legacy(old) computers?
<ehsan_> Is there anybody to help me?
<flaccid> has anyone done an article on modifying ssh for pam for local users as well as retaining the ec2 ssh key ?
<flaccid> only requirement usually will probably just be PasswordAuthentication no
<flaccid> http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=1233
<flaccid> hmm probably better to keep it public key based
<flaccid> 53 seconds startup for micro
<flaccid> 64bit too
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ping?
